# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Video du lịch >  Welcome to TAIWAN (Đài Loan)

## hangnt

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

P/S: coi clip này mà muốn đi đài loan quá, con bạn nó vừa đi về nó quẳng ngay cái clip này ghen tị  :Frown:

----------

